# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Rekord von 17,4 Millionen Zuschauern zum Start



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Rekord von 17,4 Millionen Zuschauern zum Start*

						Die Ausstrahlung der ersten Folge der achten Staffel von Game of Thrones hat bewiesen, dass die Hit-Serie so beliebt wie eh und je ist. Tatsächlich hat der Staffel-Einstand mit 17,4 Millionen Zuschauern bereits einen neuen Zuschauerrekord aufgestellt. Dies ist ein neuer Rekord für den Sender sowie für die Serie.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Rekord von 17,4 Millionen Zuschauern zum Start*


----------

